# Shorty Bull's first show in CA



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey GPB
Just wanted to thank Mike from Lock-n-loaded and Sweet for putting on a great first show.Perfect location-sunny-good people and great dog's.There was new people attending their first ever dog show and even Hawaii was in the house.This was my first shorty bull's show as was it for all that attended.
Good judging and friendly competition.Made for a wonderfull day in the park.The main trophy's was made by Matt-fine workman ship.If I forget name's-sorry,,,,lol.All the shorty bulls was in great shape,and I think they also liked the family feeling.
Vendetta did very well,and had some hardware to bring home.Let's not forget Mike from Mikeland Federation working the mic.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

They all look like English Bulldogs or Frenchies with crop jobs....but they are cute


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Muttkip said:


> They all look like English Bulldogs or Frenchies with crop jobs....but they are cute


I was thinking the exact same thing.. French Bulldogs! Guess they're a descendant of, or a heavy mix of the French Bulldogs.. not exactly sure... but they're cute as all get out, that's for sure!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

thank for sharing henry...your pics always make me feel like i was actually at the event...good lookin shorty bulls....i would like to have one someday as a pet!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for sharing buddy! All those little faces are so cute!


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Muttkip
They behaved just like any dog--attitude,lol.There was a few rebels at the show,lol.They still lick you to death,,,gotta love dog's.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey ThaLadyPit
There is nothing like a happy dog and a wet nose,lol.Dogs will give love no matter what.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Lone Star
My pleasure-they way I see it is if people like dogs,,they are good in my book.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey BittersweetEmbrace
There is nothing like a day in the park with great dogs and good people.Makes for a day well spent.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Muttkip said:


> They all look like English Bulldogs or Frenchies with crop jobs....but they are cute


That's what I thought too. They really do look like french bulldogs.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Such great pics and cute little baby dogs! I don't think I've ever seen one before. Way cute!:woof:


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey kg420
We had a lot of fun that day.Love come in all sizes.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey pitbullmamanatl
If every day was like this-that would be perfect.
Thank you,
Henry


----------

